# ViP222 and ViP622 scheduled for Thurs 6/7



## jburnham (May 20, 2007)

If I connect both up to the network, will I see any functionality with the current software?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Doubt it, but let us know if DishCOMM works on the 222.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

But DishComm isn't through the network it is through the power lines. As of now there is still no use for the network lines in either box, but lets hope that DishONLINE is coming soon!


----------



## subfish (Mar 22, 2005)

I also have a ViP622 and ViP222 getting installed on Saturday June 9th..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jburnham said:


> If I connect both up to the network, will I see any functionality with the current software?


NO.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The pretty lights on the ethernet jack may light up ... that's about it, for now.


----------



## jburnham (May 20, 2007)

subfish said:


> I also have a ViP622 and ViP222 getting installed on Saturday June 9th..


Who did you buy from and what equipment fees were you quoted? I bought over the phone from dishstore.net with $11.98 for equipment fees (DVR and additional receiver).


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

dishcomm doesn't work even between 2 622's. I have 2 622's and can not get them to communicate.....


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Me either.


----------



## subfish (Mar 22, 2005)

jburnham said:


> Who did you buy from and what equipment fees were you quoted? I bought over the phone from dishstore.net with $11.98 for equipment fees (DVR and additional receiver).


I am getting them for free as a new dish customer install. I was quoted $11.98 in equipment fees (DVR 5.98 + Add Rec $6.00) also.

As a Hint to all new customers thinking about a similar setup If you lease a ViP622 and ViP222 You pay $11.98 in equipment fees.

If you lease 2 ViP222's you pay $11.00

So your best to take one of each for $0.98 it gains you a DVR.

Enjoy,

Subfish


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

subfish said:


> I am getting them for free as a new dish customer install. I was quoted $11.98 in equipment fees (DVR 5.98 + Add Rec $6.00) also.
> 
> As a Hint to all new customers thinking about a similar setup If you lease a ViP622 and ViP222 You pay $11.98 in equipment fees.
> 
> ...


It should only be $6.00 for the second 222 unless it is not connected to a phone line. That is the only way I can come up with $11.00. If that is the case you will have 16.98 with a 622 and a 222.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> dishcomm doesn't work even between 2 622's. I have 2 622's and can not get them to communicate.....


Works great for me. You sure you are doing all of the steps to make it work? Did you set the box that isn't plugged into the phone line to "remote" on the modem setup screen?


----------



## jburnham (May 20, 2007)

I'm now a happy Dish customer. The installers came out and went above and beyond what I asked for. Moved the existing satellite to a new location and set everything up as requested. I received an order summary in the mail and it matches what I was quoted. I saw an "extra" item which didn't affect the total and called Dish to confirm and they confirmed that my month total is $66.97 for:

AT100 w/Locals
HD
ViP622
ViP222

If the first bill is for two months at that rate + taxes, I'll stick with Dish for at least 18 months and will probably be a very happy customer.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> dishcomm doesn't work even between 2 622's. I have 2 622's and can not get them to communicate.....


If you have your 622's on surge protectors or UPS units it will probably interfere with the DishCOMM communications. Even if they are plugged directly into the wall if they are in different locations in the house there may be interference, or they may be on different phases which may prevent communications.


----------



## jburnham (May 20, 2007)

No sign of Dishcom capabilities in the menus. Do ViP222's have Dishcom?



Rob Glasser said:


> If you have your 622's on surge protectors or UPS units it will probably interfere with the DishCOMM communications. Even if they are plugged directly into the wall if they are in different locations in the house there may be interference, or they may be on different phases which may prevent communications.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, it will.

What software version are you on?


----------

